# Burial or Cremation?



## Romans922 (Oct 10, 2005)

I was wondering the theological implications of both cremation or burial. I have heard many people say that burial should be done, and creamation is frowned upon. Could someone describe this?


----------



## Poimen (Oct 10, 2005)

The doctrine of the resurrection answers this question:

1 Corinthians 15:42-44

"So also is the resurrection of the dead. The body is sown in corruption, it is raised in incorruption. It is sown in dishonor, it is raised in glory. It is sown in weakness, it is raised in power. It is sown a natural body, it is raised a spiritual body. There is a natural body, and there is a spiritual body."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2005)

See this thread.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 10, 2005)

I just want my death to represent as small a financial burden to my family as possible.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 10, 2005)

From the thread referenced by Andrew:



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_ The article takes the position -- as I do -- that it would exceed Scriptural authority to say that cremation is sinful _per se_, but does argue that it is less consistent with the expectation of the Resurrection to destroy the body after death rather than to carefully inter the body in a grave. The godly examples of burial in Scripture certainly favor burial (Gen. 35:8,19,29; et al.) over cremation (1 Sam. 31:12). There is no question that God can raise up bodies that are burned or otherwise destroyed, but respect for the body after death warrants in general, I think, a proper burial rather than a pyre.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> I just want my death to represent as small a financial burden to my family as possible.



Ditto. I have told my wife to do whatever is cheapest. It is so sad to see families spend thousands of dollars on a casket and all that other jazz, when it is just going to rot. Bury me in a bag, I will be raised to glory.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 11, 2005)

Did it cost a lot of money for Jesus to be buried? Maybe some anointing oil, etc.? Or maybe what I mean, for the average person at that time, did it cost a good deal of money to bury someone in their caves?


----------



## Here2learn (Oct 11, 2005)

Burial at the sea. Of course a couple mile or more out. Preferable warmer water too.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Here2learn_
> Burial at the sea. Of course a couple mile or more out. Preferable warmer water too.



Are they going to tie a chain around your leg and a canonball to weight you down so you sink?


----------



## Here2learn (Oct 11, 2005)

If I'm not careful. 
You know my family?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> From the thread referenced by Andrew:
> 
> 
> ...



"For dust you are, And to dust you shall return." (Gen. 3:19)

How is the body put in the ground "whole" to decay over a period of time less respectful than cremation with the ashes being set into the ground?

If we are discussing it in the context of a "proper burial" (biblical?) wouldn't that require interment in a crypt rather than the more recent custom of putting the body into a hole in the ground and throwing dirt on it?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2005)

What did Abraham and Joseph do? They even embalmed Jacob. Read Genesis 47-50.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 12, 2005)

Burial - there's some heafty eschatological significance there.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 13, 2005)

Full body donation --sign up and there is no cost that I have been able to figure out.

http://www.nolo.com/article.cfm/Obj...5A-7723-4A77-9E10DDB947D1F801/309/292/295/ART

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 13, 2005)

Wouldn't the Rapture take a long time if Jesus had to go around finding all the organs that people had donated and the ashes that people had cremated?


----------



## Herald (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calvibaptist_
> Wouldn't the Rapture take a long time if Jesus had to go around finding all the organs that people had donated and the ashes that people had cremated?



Doug - are you impuning the rapture?


----------



## heartoflesh (Oct 13, 2005)

The burial business profits off of the majority Christian belief on this matter, and is taking advantage of the situation, in my opinion. For me it boils down to "is cremation a sin, or isn't it". If it's not a sin, then cremation is the obvious way to go, strictly for the financial aspect. 

If cremation is a sin, and I must decompose whole for some eschatological reason, then being tossed in the sea may be the most affordable route to go.


----------

